# passé composé / passé simple



## sunbeam1

J'ai toujours des problemes avec le passé composé et le passé simple.

Par exemple, dans cette phrase-ci:

Grace aux parents, le college eut l'occasion de se moderniser avec l'aide de l'État, qui (participa ou a participé) a la moitié du budget.

Merci d'avance!

*Note des modérateurs :* Un grand nombre de discussions ont été rassemblées ici dans ce fil.


----------



## pieanne

Le passé simple est beaucoup plus formel... On ne l'utilise pas dans la langue parlée, et très peu dans les journaux. On l'utilise dans les romans, la litérature.

Sinon, je ne vois pas bien la relation entre les parents et l'Etat, dans ta phrase. Puis-je suggérer?
"Grâce aux parents (à la mobilisation des parents?), le collège a pu se moderniser, avec en outre l'aide de l'Etat, qui a participé à la moitié du budget."


----------



## zaby

En général, la phrase doit être soit entièrement au passé simple + imparfait, soit entièrement au passé-composé + imparfait, le passé simple étant plus littéraire. (Il y sûrement des exceptions mais je n'ai pas d'exemples sous la main)

Comme ici, il y a déjà un passé-simple (eut), il est préférable que participer soit aussi au passé simple :
_Grace aux parents, le college *eut* l'occasion de se moderniser avec l'aide de l'État, qui *participa* à la moitié du budget._

mais on aurait pu dire
_Grace aux parents, le college *a eu* l'occasion de se moderniser avec l'aide de l'État, qui *a participé* à la moitié du budget._


----------



## sunbeam1

Ah ok, d'accord. ca marche, merci!!

Est-ce qu'il y a une différence entre les deux phrases de Zaby, ou est-ce que c'est seuelement l'usagge, le premier est la langue parlé et le deuxieme langue écrit, formel.

J'ai lu qu'il y a une différence entre les deux, c'est a dire que les phrases en passé composé ont encore une effet sur le présent et les phrases en passé simple sont finis.

C'est juste?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Tu as tout-à-fait raison: le passé simple , contrairement au passé composé, coupe tout lien avec le présent; s'il était employé  dans les siècles antérieurs, dans "La Chanson de Roland",par ex.  concurremment avec le passé composé dans un même passage du récit, c'est absolument impossible aujourd'hui; il est devenu le temps du passé sans expression de durée , uniquement dans le récit écrit (avec l'imparfait pour l'expression de la durée et le plus-que-parfait pour l'antériorité); conséquence:
 1- A l'oral il est toujours remplacé par le passé composé, temps dit du "discours"
 2-A l'écrit, il donne au texte une allure de récit, de page de roman; c'est le cas de ta  phrase où les 2 verbes se mettront au passé simple si l'on veut donner à ces faits une allure de fiction(ce qui est peu probable ici).
 3- On emploie donc le plus souvent, même à l'écrit , le système passé-composé-imparfait-plus-que-parfait ( presse, correspondance). On ne peut écrire à quelq'un "Hier j'allai à Paris" et enccore moins "Est-ce que vous passâtes une bonne journée?" ! C'est quasiment contre nature puisque j'emploie un temps du récit dans une phrase qui appartient nécessairement au discours.En revanche Albert Camus en commençant son roman L'ETRANGER par: "Aujourd'hui Maman est morte" crée un effet de surprise en employant les expressions banales du discours au lieu de la phrase attendue dans un récit: "Ce jour-là ma (ou:sa) mère mourut"
          En espérant avoir contribué à éclaircir la question et me faire pardonner ce pédant commentaire!


----------



## Joelline

Pourriez-vous m'expliquer pourquoi on emploie quelquefois ensemble le passé composé et le passé simple dans une même chanson? Quel en est l’effet ? Je pense à « L’aigle noir » de Barbara (dont toutes les paroles se trouvent ici : http://www.paroles.net/chansons/10409.htm ) 

Lentement, je le vis tournoyer…
L'oiseau vint se poser…
De son bec il a touché ma joue,
Dans ma main il a glissé son cou…

Merci.


----------



## Sergius

Pourrait-on dire "Grâce aux parents, le collège *a eu* l'occasion de se moderniser avec l'aide de l'État, qui *avait participé* à la moitié du budget"? Ne serait-ce pas plus correct, vu que l'action de la participation des parents a eu lieu avant l'occasion de moderniser le collège?

Est-ce possible que l'emploi du passé composé et du passé simple dans la chanson citée est dû au rythme (quantité de syllabes)?


----------



## Starcreator

Mais est-ce qu'on parle jamais au passé simple? Si quelqu'un allait en France et commençait une conversation parlant au passé simple, qu'en dirait-on? Comme francophones, est-ce que vous parleriez courramment à ce temps-là?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Merci ,Joelline de m'avoir fait découvrir cette si jolie chanson-poème de Barbara et , en même temps, un bel exemple de l'usage de ces deux temps : La seule strophe où elle emploie le passé composé se situe entre le récit (l'arrivée du flamboyant oiseau noir) et les paroles que lui adresse la narratrice, un passage de pur discours; il me semble que l'impression produite est celle du passage du rêve à la réalité; le désir s'incarne, les souvenirs revivent; ce qui était révolu parce que définitivement passé, de l'ordre de l'irréel, du fictif (passé simple) revient ,appartient de nouveau au monde où vit la narratrice ( passé composé); le passé simple reapparaît avec l'envol du bel oiseau vers un autre monde que le nôtre.
 Enfin, voilà comment je vois les choses; le mieux serait maintenant d'écouter Barbara!


----------



## DearPrudence

Starcreator said:
			
		

> Mais est-ce qu'on parle jamais au passé simple? Si quelqu'un allait en France et commençait une conversation parlant au passé simple, qu'en dirait-on? Comme francophones, est-ce que vous parleriez courramment à ce temps-là?


 
Très personnellement, cela me ferait sourire (juste sourire, bien sûr je ne me moque pas). Cela me rappelle la conversation qu'une Anglaise avait eue avec une boulangère:
"Bonjour, auriez-vous des croissants?
- Désolée, nous n'en avons plus.
- Mais hier vous en eutes!"
On imagine la surprise de la boulangère.
Sinon, je dirais que même si je peux l'écrire, je n'utiliserais pas le passé simple à l'oral car cela semblerait très bizarre et pédant. Cependant, apparemment, cela dépend des régions. En tout cas, en Basse-Normandie, l'usage du passé simple est plutôt à proscrire à l'oral ("Je jouai au tennis deux heures durant hier et rentrai épuisée chez moi. C'est alors que Charlotte m'appela afin de savoir si cela me dérangerait de venir la rejoindre afin que nous jouâssions ensemble: je crus un instant défaillir  ": il n'y a pas à dire, c'est bien joli mais raconter ça à quelqu'un me ferait sourire  ).


ça y est, j'ai retrouvé le lien. Apparemment on se sert encore du passé simple dans quelques endroits en Bretagne (ce n'est pas moi qui le dit):
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=600484&postcount=5

ps: vous pouvez corriger mon français, j'ai peut-être poussé le bouchon un peu loin alors il doit y avoir des fautes


----------



## Starcreator

Alors vous diriez que le passé simple s'emploie sinon dans un contexte littéraire pour être facétieux? Moi je ne connais pas assez bien le temps pour l'employer conversationnellement même si je le voulais.

Il est si bizarre qu'il existe en français certains temps dont on se sert seulement dans la littérature, mais je suppose qu'il est quand même assez utile d'avoir un autre teint de sens formel.

Merci,

Star


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonsoir,
"Bonjour, auriez-vous des croissants?
- Désolée, nous n'en avons plus.
- Mais hier vous en eutes!"
La surprise de la boulangère vient de ce qu'on attend ici l'imparfait, 
- Mais, hier vous en aviez!
Pas le passé composé!


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

Selon nos infos, une mouche a dû piquer l’administration pénitentiaire belge qui incarcéra l’individu dans l’établissement semi-fermé – ou semi-ouvert, comme on voudra – de Saint-Hubert."

J'avais toujours cru que ce n'était pas correct de mélanger le p.c. et le p.s.   Est-ce une faute, ou non?

merci pour votre aide

M.H.


----------



## jester.

Peut-être que l'auteur a utilisé le passé simple pour séparer les deux évènements ?
C'est à dire que l'action de incarcérer est plus loin dans le passé que l'action "a dû piquer". Ce serait donc pour ajouter une nouance.

Mais, je ne suis pas un locuteur natif et c'est seulement mon idée. Peut-être c'est une faute et ce que je dis est une bêtise


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,

Je ne vois pas cette phrase incorrecte. C'est un choix délibéré, je pense.
Le passé composé permet d'insister sur la durée et les conséquences toujours présentes d'un fait (cette "mouche" a sans doute piqué, on ne sait pas vraiment quand, mais les conséquences de la piqûre sont toujours visibles...) ; alors que la passé simple est utilisé pour montrer que le fait (ponctuel) est bel et bien terminé (avec le passé simple, ont peut même supposer que cet individu n'est peut-être plus incarcéré... en plus, j'ai l'impression que le passé simple donne toujours un côté dramatique).

Un autre exemple : _Le professeur a été sympa et donna même une image à Gévy qui bien entendu la perdit tout de suite... 

a été sympa :_ le professeur l'a été sur la durée et les conséquences se font encore ressentir sur le présent.
_donna/perdit :_ faits pontuels et sans grandes conséquences sur le présent.



			
				j3st3r said:
			
		

> Peut-être que l'auteur a utilisé le passé simple pour séparer les deux évènements ?
> C'est à dire que l'action de incarcérer est plus loin dans le passé que l'action "a dû piquer". Ce serait donc pour ajouter une nuance.


Oui, pas faux. L'incarcération est bien plus lointaine que la piqûre de la mouche.

Maintenant, même si je suis locuteur natif, je ne suis pas expert.


----------



## uman

Je suis sûr d'avoir vu un texte dans lequel il y avait des verbes conjugués au passé simple, et d'autres conjugués au passé composé. J'ai également entendu le passé simple à l'oral (pas en vérité, seulement dans certains films). Donc, je pose la question: Y a-t-il une différence entre ces deux temps verbaux, à part le fait que l'on utilise normalement le passé composé à l'oral et le passé simple dans l'écriture littéraire?


----------



## Anne345

PASSE SIMPLE OU PASSE COMPOSE ? 
Le passé simple et le passé composé sont deux temps de base du récit: ils sont utilisés pour les événements de premier plan, les actions. Le passé simple appartient au système du passé; le passé composé appartient au système du présent. Lorsque les deux sont employés dans un même texte, ils ne mettent pas en valeur l’action de la même façon. 

PASSE SIMPLE 
Les actions semblent être plus lointaines dans le passé. 
Le narrateur a du recul par rapport à ces actions qui sont mises à distance. 
Les actions sont coupées du moment de l’énonciation. 
Récit littéraire, plus soutenu. 

PASSE COMPOSE 
Les actions semblent être plus proches dans le passé (l’auxiliaire est au présent) 
Les actions sont présentes à la mémoire du narrateur, elles sont plus vivement ressenties; effet de proximité 
Les actions sont ancrées dans le moment de l’énonciation 
Récit plus proche de l’oral, plus commun. 
(http://www.weblettres.net/brevet/index.php?page=tps1)


----------



## Thomas1

Bonsoir, 

J'ai lu un article sur l'aspect accompli et inacompli dans le Wikipédia.
L'article en question dit que les temps composés indiquent toujours l'aspect accompli et les temps simple l'aspect inaccompli (d'un poit de vue interne à l'action).
J'ai lu aussi que le passé simple indique une action achevée d'un point de vue externe à l'action.
J'en infére que le passé composé indique aussi une action achevée de la même point de vu.

Ma question est la suivante :
si 
le passé simple indique l'aspect inaccompli et une action achevée
et
le passé composé indique l'aspect accompli et une action achevée
alors quelles sont les consequances visibles de ce fait pour les francophones ?
Est-ce que vous pouvez, en fondont sur ce fait-ci, donner des exemples où il y aurait clairement visible la difference et/ou où on ne pourrait pas substituer l'un à l'autre ?

Merci d'avance,
Thomas

PS : il ne s'agit pas de la différence en registre de language.


----------



## Jean Emile

Le sens n’est tout simplement pas exactement le même :
     Si je dis :
     « J’entrai, le saluai puis lui demandai comment  il allait. Il me répondit que etc… »
  Je passe un film des événements : ces événements appartiennent au passé (ils sont achevés) mais ils sont en train de s’accomplir dans le film, le flash back. Ils sont donc inaccomplis.
     Si je dis « Je suis entré, je l’ai salué etc… », je fais une liste d’événements accomplis mais je ne les présente pas comme en train de se dérouler dans un flash back.

  Ceci dit, dans la langue de tous les jours personne en France n’utilise plus le passé simple… Il appartient à la langue littéraire écrite.


----------



## Xence

Je prends un autre exemple. J'évoque la mémoire de quelqu'un qui est mort.

Si je dis "_Il fut un grand homme_" je mets en exergue tout le déroulement de sa vie.

Si je dis "_Il a été un grand homme_" c'est surtout pour insister sur le fait que cela appartient désormais au passé.


----------



## Thomas1

Bonjour,

Merci pour les réponses !

Est-il juste de dire que le passé simple met l'accent sur le deroulement d'une action en indiquant qu'elle est achevée pendat que le passé composé seulement dit que l'action a eu lieu, il montre un fait dans le passé, aussi indiquent qu'elle est achevée ?

Thomas


----------



## Xence

Le passé simple, comme il a été dit plus haut, a pratiquement disparu de l'oral. Et même à l'écrit, son emploi est quasi exclusivement restreint au récit, à la narration.
Je te conseille personnellement de jeter un coup d'oeil sur l'article de Wikipedia, sur la discussion qu'il y a autour, ainsi que sur l'article que lui consacre Etudes littéraires.

Voir également l'article sur le passé composé, même s'il reste à parfaire.

Et si tu as un peu de temps devant toi, le forum d'E-L a un fil sur le sujet (passé simple et passé composé) qui s'étale sur 18 pages!

Bon courage.


----------



## Jean Emile

Bonjour Thomas,
  J’ajoute que le passé composé (appellation traditionnelle) est en réalité le présent de l’accompli.
  Je dirai :
  « Il parle le polonais, parce qu’il l’a appris à l’école. »
  Je suis dans le présent.  Mais « l’aspect » est accompli. Je ne me projette pas dans le passé.

  Mais comme le dit Xence, et les liens qu’il envoie le prouvent, il y a matière à de très longues discussions sur le sujet…


----------



## Jean Emile

J’oubliais de dire une chose…
  Je constate qu’aujourd’hui, de plus en plus, le « récit » se fait au présent de narration.
  Personne (sauf peut-être un académicien !) ne dira plus :
  « J’entrai, le saluai puis lui demandai comment il allait. Il me répondit que etc… »
  Mais on dira très facilement  pour raconter ce qui s’est passé :
  « J’entre, je lui dis bonjour et je lui demande comment  il va. Il me réponds etc… »
  Les sportifs interviewés à la télévision par exemple le font presque systématiquement.
  « Je fais un départ très rapide, puis je ralentis un peu. Alors je vois que etc… »


----------



## tilt

Oui !
Ceci dit, les sportifs ne sont pas réputés pour leur grand talent littéraire ! 

Il s'agit peut-être d'une impression toute personnelle, mais j'ai le sentiment  que le passé simple passe encore assez bien à l'écrit, aux 3e personnes :
_- Il entra, lui dit bonjour et lui demanda comment il allait.
- Ils entrèrent, lui dirent bonjour et lui demandèrent comment il allait.

_Mais aux autres personnes, ce genre de phrase prend effectivement tout de suite une couleur totalement surannée :
_- J’entrai, le saluai puis lui demandai comment il allait.
__- Nous entrâmes, lui dîmes bonjour et lui demandâmes comment il allait.__
- Vous entrâtes, lui dîtes bonjour et lui demandâtes comment il allait.
 
_


----------



## Jean Emile

Le passé simple est même devenu désagréable à l’oreille ou comique à la deuxième personne du pluriel.
  "Vous mourûtes aux bords où vous fûtes laissée " est sublime,  mais à la sortie du théâtre on n’entendra pas « vous bâillâtes » ou « vous vous endormîtes ». 
  Il faudrait même faire une étude sur l’usage politique qu’on peut en faire ! Certains leaders le pratiquent avec une certaine ostentation.
  Quant aux sportifs l’avenir de la langue est peut-être entre leurs mains : il sont plus écoutés et imités que bien des écrivains…


----------



## ufoseeker

Salut à tous!

Je suis en train d'essayer de traduire un texte en anglais, et je m'arrache les cheveux sur le choix des temps.
Ma traduction donne:

"Elle a essayé de nous expliquer à quoi ressemblaient ces marques, puis elle a voulu baisser le haut de son chemisier pour nous les montrer. Mais celui-ci ne put descendre suffisamment bas."

Pensez-vous que les temps sont corrects? Je trouve étrange d'avoir du passe composé (a voulu) puis du passé simple (ne put)... Aurais-je commis une erreur? Devrais-je écrire "celui-ci n'a pu descendre..."?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Donaldos

Peux-tu déjà expliquer le choix du passé composé?


----------



## janpol

je mettrais tous ces verbes au PS ou au PC, cela dépendant des temps choisis pour la traduc du livre entier


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Pas d'accord avec Janpol (pour une fois), le passé composé et le passé simple peuvent parfaitement co-exister : ils n'introduisent pas le même sens et n'ont donc pas le même usage.

La question de Donaldos est pertinente et il faudra y répondre pour aller plus avant.


----------



## geostan

janpol said:


> je mettrais tous ces verbes au PS ou au PC, cela dépendant des temps choisis pour la traduc du livre entier



Pareil. Ces deux temps peuvent coexister, mais sûrement pas quand ils ont tous la même valeur.


----------



## janpol

je pense que nous sommes d'accord, Piotr, ces deux temps peuvent coexister mais pas dans l'exemple de ce fil. En parlant des temps choisis pour le livre entier, je pensais aux temps du discours et à ceux du récit : des histoires entières privilégient le PC au détriment du PS. La phrase du fil, on peut imaginer que c'est du style direct  etc...


----------



## ufoseeker

Merci à tous pour vos précieuses réponses...
La traduction de ce livre me pose problème car les histoires qui y sont relatées se déroulent en 2 temps; d'une part, il y a un résumé de ce qu'a vécu une personne (en rapport avec des observations d'OVNIs), et d'autre part l'auteur est parti se renseigner directement sur le lieu des événements. 
Initialement, j'avais choisi le passé simple pour ces 2 parties...mais, l'auteur se déplaçant la plupart du temps avec des traducteurs, cela donnait des formulations étranges: "Nous arrivâmes au village, laissâmes la voiture devant la mairie, sortîmes du véhicule, marchâmes jusqu'à la maison du témoin que nous questionâmes..." Je trouve que cela "sonne" bizarrement, et c'est pourquoi j'ai opté pour le passé composé, qui donne un ton plus vivant, plus "enquête terrain"...
Mais je me demande si de tels passages sont corrects:
exemple: "Nous avons rencontré le chef du village. "L'OVNI était posé ici" déclara t-il"
ou devrais-je écrire:
"Nous avons rencontré le chef du village. "L'OVNI était posé ici" a t-il déclaré."?
Que feriez-vous à ma place? Quel est le choix le plus judicieux?

Encore un grand merci à tous pour votre participation!


----------



## janpol

supposons que tu déplaces l'incise : nous avons rencontré le chef du village qui a déclaré : "............"
Je pense qu'il est logique de conserver le PC pour le verbe déclaratif et que cela plaide en faveur de "a-t-il déclaré" plutôt que "déclara-t-il", en fin de phrase.
L'emploi du PS et du PC comme tu l'as expliqué me semble une bonne idée. L'inconvénient du PC, c'est la répétition de l'auxiliaire (mais on peut parfois le mettre "en facteur commun", comme disent les matheux : "il a couru, sauté dans sa voiture, démarré et accéléré à fond.....")


----------



## privatedomain

J'ai une question concernant l'usage du passe simple dans les romans. Vu que le passe simple n'est pas utilise a l'oral, est-ce qu'on peut l'utiliser dans les dialogues dans une oeuvre litteraire? Or, utlise-t-on seulement le passe compose comme c'est un temps passe de la langue parlee? Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

Si tu fais parler des personnages contemporains, il *faut* utiliser le passé composé dans les dialogues.


----------



## M. Pie

Bonjour,

je suis en train d'écrire un e-mail et je doute sur le temps à employer concernant la deuxième partie de la phrase suivante:



> mais lorsqu'on m'a parlé de folies, de profondeurs vertigineuses, de comédie, de l'art du comédien alors je me suis senti dépourvu en tout point: jamais je ne vis de folies, jamais je ne fus tombé dans des profondeurs, jamais je ne sus trouver un enseignant de l'art de bien jouer, et jamais je n'eus de bagage de comédie.


 Mon doute est-il justifié selon vous?


----------



## Flore!

Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum ! 

Oui ton doute est justifié 
Je ne suis pas grammairienne mais je dirais qu'on peut difficilement juxtaposer passé simple et passé composé dans une même phrase 
Ça dépend du sens que tu veux donner à ta phrase, mais je pense que le plus-que-parfait pourrait convenir ici pour les verbes en rouge :
_jamais je n'avais vu de folies, jamais je n'étais tombé dans des profondeurs, jamais je n'avais su trouver [...], et jamais je n'avais eu..._


----------



## lisathebest

Bonjour,

J'ai toujours pensé qu'on ne pouvait pas mélanger le passé simple et le passé composé dans un même texte, mais cela ne me choque pas dans ce paragraphe :

C'était un samedi soir. Mes parents avaient la télé allumée dans le salon, Caleb dormait déjà et j'étais dans ma chambre en train de ne pas faire mes devoirs. Je ne sais pas ce qui m'a pris tout d'un coup, mais j'ai commencé à remplir un sac de vêtements. Comme ça, calmement. Ça me paraissait aussi naturel que de prendre mes affaires et de me rendre à la cuisine pour me doucher. Une fois que le sac fut rempli, j'en dénichai un autre et l'utilisai pour transporter mes affaires d'école.​
Je verrais mal un passé composé dans la dernière phrase : "j'en ai déniché un autre et l'ai utilisé pour transporter mes affaires d'école", qui me paraît plus lourd que du passé simple. Mais est-ce techniquement correct (ou accepté) de mélanger ces deux temps ou est-ce considéré comme une incohérence/faute ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
C'est non seulement possible et correct, mais normal et souhaitable - les temps du passé (on peut ajouter l'imparfait) n'ont pas exactement les mêmes valeurs d'aspect (durée, soudaineté, achevé / non achevé ...).
Je dirais donc que_* techniquement*_, c'est plutôt un signe de maîtrise de la langue (lorsque c'est utilisé à bon escient - comme c'est le cas ici)


----------



## matoupaschat

lisathebest said:


> Je verrais mal un passé composé dans la dernière phrase : "j'en ai déniché un autre et l'ai utilisé pour transporter mes affaires d'école", qui me paraît plus lourd que du passé simple.


C'est amusant, car moi, c'est la version avec passé simple qui me semble lourde selon les normes actuelles, mais j'aurais quand même allégé la phrase avec une forme implicite, comme ceci: "Une fois le sac rempli, j'en ai déniché un autre et je l'ai utilisé pour transporter mes affaires d'école".


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans l'absolu, il n'est certainement pas impossible de mélanger les deux temps dans la même phrase. Toutefois, ce mélange n'est pas toujours souhaitable et reflète parfois un manque de style. C'est je trouve le cas dans l'exemple donné. Il n'y a en effet ici pas de raison grammaticale de vouloir passer du passé composé au passé simple. Je mettrais donc tout au passé composé, à moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'un texte à vocation littéraire, auquel cas j'emploierais le passé simple partout.

_Je ne sais pas ce qui m'*a pris* tout d'un coup, mais j'*ai commencé* à remplir un sac de vêtements. […] Une fois que le sac *a été* rempli, j'en *ai déniché* un autre et l'*ai utilisé* pour transporter mes affaires d'école._

_Je ne sais pas ce qui me *prit* tout d'un coup, mais je *commençai* à remplir un sac de vêtements. […] Une fois que le sac *fut* rempli, j'en *dénichai* un autre et l'*utilisai* pour transporter mes affaires d'école._

P.S.: Je suis d'accord avec matoupaschat pour dire qu'il est préférable de dire _une fois le sac rempli_.


----------



## matoupaschat

Maître Capello said:


> P.S.: Je suis d'accord avec matoupaschat pour dire qu'il est préférable de dire _une fois le sac rempli_.


Ouf, heureusement qu'il y a une confirmation "_Magistrale Capillaire_" .
Par contre, la forme explicite ne me dérangerait absolument pas avec la conjonction _quand_:  "Quand le sac a été rempli, j'en ai déniché un autre et je l'ai utilisé pour transporter mes affaires d'école ", qui est je crois la forme la plus fréquente oralement.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est surtout que seule la forme explicite est correcte avec _quand_  :

_Quand le sac a été rempli, …_ 
_Quand le sac rempli, …_ 

Au fait, on pourrait même supprimer toute conjonction et dire : _Le sac rempli, …_


----------



## matoupaschat

Maître Capello said:


> C'est surtout que seule la forme explicite est correcte avec _quand_  :
> _Quand le sac a été rempli, …_
> _Quand le sac rempli, …_


Ah oui? "Quand lama fâché, lui toujours faire ainsi"  , c'est vrai, c'est seulement bon dans Tintin ("Le temple du Soleil")
.​
Sans (plus) plaisanter, je n'y avais même pas pensé . 


> Au fait, on pourrait même supprimer toute conjonction et dire : _Le sac rempli, …_


Oui, vieille construction latine, si je me souviens bien, le participe passé absolu.


----------



## lisathebest

Merci pour vos réponses. Par contre il semblerait que tout le monde ne soit pas d'accord... l'un de vous dit que les mélanger serait une marque de "maîtrise du style" et l'autre justement un "manque" de maîtrise du style.
En fait je posais cette question parce que j'ai écrit ce paragraphe en partant d'une écriture style "journal" et je me suis rendue compte en relisant que j'avais quand même réussi à mettre du passé simple là-dedans (j'y suis tellement habituée...). C'est vrai que ça fait plus littéraire mais trop de passé composé me tape vite sur les nerfs... au final, je ne sais pas quoi choisir !


----------



## Logospreference-1

Mais vous allez vite prendre de la confiance, car vous n'en êtes pas loin. Jprr a très bien exprimé ce que je pense, et personnellement votre récit m'allait très bien. Il me semblait que dans l'art du récit, le jeu avec les différents temps était essentiel, mais je ne pourrais développer davantage. J'aimais la phrase _Une fois que le sac fut rempli, j'en dénichai un autre et l'utilisai pour transporter mes affaires d'école._ Ma faiblesse, c'est que je ne sais pas vous dire pourquoi, sinon que le récit, c'est comme ça.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Bon, je me lance dans un essai d'explication en précisant que  j'aime bien cette utilisation non orthodoxe des temps. Dans la langue d'aujourd'hui le p. composé se distingue du p. simple parce que  seul le premier est utilisé oralement. S'il apparaît à l'écrit il donne donc au récit une allure de propos tenus sur des faits plus ou moins lointains par une personne bien présente : il rattache le passé au présent. On peut dire _Je l'ai vu hier / la semaine, l'année dernière,  _et _hier _... renvoie à l' aujourd'hui du narrateur. Le récit écrit typique, conte, roman, chronique en recourant au p. simple et à  la troisième personne présente les faits passés indépendamment d' un temps et d'un narrateur de référence. Impossible en revanche d'écrire _Il le vit hier _. Mêler les deux registres dans un texte ( et non dans une phrase, ce qui serait impropre ) est donc dérangeant comme l'est tout autant l'emploi du p.simple aux 1ères et 2èmes personne ( Je parle toujours du français contemporain et non de celui de Racine ! ) puisque celles-ci se réfèrent à des personnes présentes au contraire de la 3ème qui indique l'absent. 

Dans le texte de Lisathebest, il est agréable de voir surgir des paroles dans le corps du récit.Pour cette opposition entre discours et récit, on peut lire ce petit paragraphe éclairant de wiki


----------



## Marfrance

Bonjour!

Voici l'extrait suivant :

Je *fus* catastrophé en voyant le bûcheron ST et ses choristes bûcherons se mouvoir comme des serpents sur scène; vraiment du grand n'importe quoi. La France *a atteint *le sommet du ridicule en choisissant ST. Peut-être *a-t-il payé *pour y participer car sa chanson est d'une nullité planétaire. Une arrivée en golfcar avec sa planète gonflable du jamais vu. Sans oublier les commentateurs qui ne *peuven*t pas se taire durant le résumé afin de se faire une opinion des candidats. Pour l'année prochaine prenez des humoristes. Au moins on rigolerait 
C'était vraiment pitoyable!

Pourriez-vous m'expliquer cette alternance temporelle?


MERCI


----------



## Maître Capello

Le passé simple indique un événement qui est résolument dans le passé, tandis que le passé composé – en tout cas dans son emploi littéraire – marque généralement un lien avec le présent.

_Je *fus* catastrophé_ = À ce moment-là, j'étais catastrophé. / _J'*ai été* catastrophé_ = J'étais catastrophé et je le suis encore ou en tout cas j'en garde un certain souvenir.
_La France *atteignit* le sommet du ridicule_ = À ce moment-là, la France a atteint le sommet du ridicule. / _La France *a atteint* le sommet du ridicule_ = À ce moment-là, la France a atteint le sommet du ridicule, et elle est encore ridicule maintenant.

Le présent dans ce texte au passé dénote quant à lui un commentaire général valable tant dans le passé que dans le présent.

_les commentateurs qui ne *peuvent* pas se taire_ = les commentateurs ne peuvent jamais se taire ; c'était déjà la cas à ce moment-là, c'est toujours vrai maintenant et ce le sera encore


----------



## karimos

*Le passé composé*  est utilisé *à l'oral* ou *à l'écrit*  dans les journaux et même dans la littérature moderne
*Le passé simple*  est employé surtout *à l'écrit* dans des textes  narratifs : des récits, des contes, des biographies, des textes  historiques, dans la presse ..


----------



## Marfrance

Bonjour!


Pourriez-vous m'expliquer l'alternance entre dans le texte suivant: 

En septembre 1984, X et l'équipe qu' il dirigeait et dans laquelle j ' avais été accueillie au début de cette même année _*m'offrirent*_ la possibilité de me rendre en Chine et de recueillir mes premiers corpus. La suite des enquêtes sur le terrain_* a pu *_se dérouler grâce à l 'appui scientifique et financier du laboratoire au cours de nouveaux séjours d 'un mois chacun en 1985 et 1986, pendant lesquels *j ' ai continué *à recueillir des corpus auprès d ' informateurs les plus divers. En 1987, l'équipe_* fit *_venir une de mes informatrices à Paris pour m 'aider dans le travail d' interprétation et de vérification des données recueillies et_* j 'ai profité *_du séjour en France d' autres amies pour procéder à quelques enregistrements "sauvages" (dont elles _*furent*_ naturellement averties par la suite) de conversations spontanées sur des sujets de la vie quotidienne. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Le passé simple implique des événements ponctuels, le passé composé des faits plus _continus, progressifs_ _persistants_.
Tout cela en langage formel, bien sûr.


----------



## l'automne

Bonjour,
pourriez-vous m'expliquez à propos du sens de "ponctuel" dans votre phrase, s.v.p.?


----------



## atcheque

Un événement ponctuel a lieu une seule fois, à un moment donné, a un impact immédiat, est terminé et n'influence plus la suite de l'histoire.


----------



## DeManchuria

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de traduire vers le français et j'ai des doutes sur ma phrase suivante, surtout par rapport à l'usage de passé simple et passé composé.
Cette phrase parle d'un projet de travaux important qui a été interrompu dans les années 1930 et plus personne n'a pris la peine de l'accomplir jusqu'à _présent_ (c'est-à-dire le projet n'a jamais été fini). Vous trouvez mon mélange de passé simple et passé composé juste ou non ?

[…]

Phrase :
"[Ce] projet […] échoua, disparut et plus personne *n’a voulu* en prendre la suite."


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, le mélange des deux temps n'a pas de raison d'être dans ce contexte. J'emploierais le passé composé partout.

_Ce projet a échoué et plus personne n'a voulu le poursuivre_.


----------



## DeManchuria

Mais si j'ai commencé au passé simple, il faudrait écrire "échoua, disparut et plus personne *ne voulut* en prendre la suite", c'est bien cela ? Parce que c'est un livre d'histoire.
Par ailleurs, le "n'a pas voulu" a un lien avec le présent. Ce n'est donc pas pareil que les deux verbes "échouer" et "disparaître", non ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Encore une fois, les deux temps sont possibles, mais il faut éviter de les mélanger, en tout cas dans ce contexte-là.

Même s'il y a un lien avec le présent, le passé simple n'est pas exclu pour autant étant donné que c'était vrai à ce moment du passé. D'ailleurs, puisqu'il s'agit d'un livre d'histoire, il se doit d'être vrai non seulement aujourd'hui, mais aussi à l'avenir. Or si le projet venait à être repris par quelqu'un dans les années à venir, ce ne serait de toute façon plus « jusqu'à présent ».


----------



## DeManchuria

D'accord, merci beaucoup mais de toute façon j'ai bien l'impression qu'il s'agit d'une question ouverte, sur laquelle même les francophones peuvent ne pas être d'accord, n'est-ce pas ? J'ai bien suivi votre raisonnement et le valide, mais cela peut-il représenter l'opinion de toute la francophonie ?


----------



## itka

Je ne représente pas "toute la francophonie"  loin de là ! Mais je crois que la plupart des francophones seraient d'accord sur le fait qu'il vaut toujours mieux ne pas mélanger passé simple et passé composé dans un récit. En tous cas, dans cet exemple, ça semble vraiment mal venu.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Peut-être l'idée était-elle : _Ce projet échoua et depuis (depuis ce jour) plus personne n’a voulu en prendre la suite_. L'action d'échouer est terminée depuis longtemps, mais le refus d'en prendre la suite, qui date de cet échec, demeure ou a demeuré jusqu'à ce jour. Si l'on n'ajoute pas _depuis_, avec le passé composé on n'arrive plus à savoir si l'on reste dans un passé révolu ou si l'on parle au présent (présent qui prend sa source dans le passé). On peut avoir l'impression que la personne pense parler au présent, mais cette impression n'est pas, avec cette phrase, suffisante. Sans _depuis_, c'est cette ambivalence du passé composé qui me pousse moi aussi à préférer qu'on laisse tout au passé simple.


----------



## sapotn1967

Bonjour,

Existe-t-il une règle stricte selon laquelle, si le moment de l'action dans le passé est spécifié, seul le passé simple […] peut être utilisé, mais pas le passé composé ?  Par exemple:
"Mercredi dernier j'ai décidé de retrouver cette maison"
ou
"Mercredi dernier je décidai […] de retrouver cette maison"
ou les deux versions sont acceptables


----------



## Maître Capello

Grammaticalement, les deux temps sont acceptables. Ils ne sont toutefois pas du tout interchangeables, le passé simple étant de nos jours réservé à la langue littéraire. Autrement dit, à l'oral on n'emploie que le passé composé, mais à l'écrit on peut employer l'un ou l'autre temps selon le niveau de langue désiré.


----------



## sapotn1967

Maître Capello said:


> ... à l'oral on n'emploie que le passé composé, mais à l'écrit on peut employer l'un ou l'autre temps selon le niveau de langue désiré.



Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Evie Yang

On ne use pas le passé simple et le passé composé dans un même text, non?

Pourtant:

_C'est alors que Coco Chanel *créa* un style nouveau pour les femme, un style inspiré des vêtement d'homme, et *a contribué* par un exemple à l'é,ancipation des femme_.

Pourquoi?


----------



## Maître Capello

Il est possible de mélanger ces deux temps dans le même texte dans certaines conditions. C'est notamment le cas lorsque le passé composé a son sens premier indiquant une action passée ayant un effet sur le présent comme dans votre phrase (l'émancipation des femmes est toujours d'actualité).


----------



## OLN

Joelline said:


> Pourriez-vous m'expliquer pourquoi on emploie quelquefois ensemble le passé composé et le passé simple dans une même chanson? Quel en est l’effet ? Je pense à « L’aigle noir » de Barbara (...)
> 
> Lentement, je le vis tournoyer…
> L'oiseau vint se poser…
> De son bec il a touché ma joue,
> Dans ma main il a glissé son cou…


Je pense que la raison est de faire coïncider paroles et mélodie.
En disant (chantant) au passé simple  _De son bec il toucha ma joue/_ _Dans ma main il glissa son cou_, on perd un pied et en disant au passé composé _L'oiseau est venu se poser_, on en a un de trop.
De même, l'ordre logique _Je le vis tournoyer lentement_ (l'adverbe lentement modifie _tournoyer_, pas _voir tournoyer_) fait perdre la rime avec _poser_. Cela dit, on aurait pu dire _Je l'ai vu tournoyer _au passé composé sans changer le nombre de pieds. 

Quel est l'effet ? Les paroles sont tellement célèbres qu'on ne tique pas.


----------

